# Toshiba Big Screen TV



## chotobear (Sep 9, 2008)

I was watching my TV and left the room when I came back the screen went black no picture ! Does anybody have a clue what I should look for my big question is -Is it worth fixing ? It is a Toshiba 42 inch I had brought about 7 years ago. The model # is 42H81.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Does the sound still play? If so, top suspect would the the high voltage section. Probably not worth fixing, but hard to say. Is this a tube set or a projection unit?


----------



## chotobear (Sep 9, 2008)

No the sound does not play .Im sorry I should of said this But it all went blank all of a sudden. Also I kept this TV on alot and I mean alot !!!!! Oh also it is a projection TV and I am sorry about the other reply but I was not sure if this went tru. SORRY!!!!


----------



## chotobear (Sep 9, 2008)

No the sound is not on either. I also wanted to let you know that I kept this TV on alot and I mean alot...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if the picture and sound are gone, I suspect there is no sign of life. This would point to a general power issue. You could be lucky and have it simply be a fuse, but I don't see any way of diagnosing this without opening it up. Does there happen to be a fuse holder in the back that you can check?


----------



## chotobear (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay we pulled the back off and the front and the was alot of dust in there but I dont really know what I am looking for.Sorry I am clueless are all fuse boxes the same? If so maybe you can explain to me what am I looking for. Nothing looks burned out if that means anything. I appreciate your time .Thank You !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First, I'd use some canned air and blow all the dust out, then you can start looking for the fuse. I'd actually recommend you get some local help with some electronics experience, poking around in there is not for the careless.


----------

